# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تبدیل UNICODE به ANSI

## aleas2

دوستان بنده با استفاده از OCX یونیکد یه متن یونیکد از وب میخونم داخل کنترل یونیکد نمایش میدم

چطور میتونم این متن به ANSI تبدیل کنم که داخل TEXTBOX ویژوال بیسیک بتونم نمایش بدم؟

----------


## meys34

StrConv(Text1, vbFromUnicode)

----------


## aleas2

این روشی گفتین جواب نمیده ضمنا" ناگفته نماند یونیکد متن مورد نظر فقط عدد فارسی هسته

----------


## meys34

اینجا یه تابعی برای تبدیل اعداد فارسی به انگلیسی استفاده کرده که واقعا دستشون درد نکنه....

نقل قول: مشکل کپی کردن اعداد utf-8 گرفته شده از InnerText یک وب سایت

----------

